# Failed IUD insertion



## kfenton (Oct 2, 2007)

One of our physicians attempted an IUD insertion on a patient, however due to a problem with her cervix, the attempt failed.  I realize that the insertion code can be appended with a modifier 53, but we also want to bill for the IUD itself as it cannot be used again.  The patient will return at a later date for another attempt after inserting cytotec the night before the appt.  Can we bill for the "wasted" supply, and if so where can I find the documentation to support billing it?

Thank you for any assistance you can provide.


----------



## AngieG (Oct 11, 2007)

If the IUD is a Mirena in some instances the company that supplies the IUD will replace it. It may be worth checking with your rep to find out. It has saved out pt's money due to most ins companies we have found will not pay for more the one within a certain time frame.


----------



## Tammy Hughes (Oct 11, 2007)

*iud*

Hi, My experience is that the Rep from Mirena did replace it. It doesn't hurt to ask.

Tammy
Grass Valley CA


----------



## karrot57 (Oct 12, 2007)

I've had similar circumstances; they have been replaced. Do however save the old one; they will need to send it back to the manufacturer.   I bill for the failed insertion 58300-53;and no charge for the Mirena on the initial attempt. And when pt comes back for reinsertion I bill the norm.


----------

